# Supernatural rp (sign up thread.)



## F.O.K. (Aug 29, 2008)

Its 3 years since Naruto became Hokage. Dark, myterious forces have been forming right under Konoha's noses. The akatsuki is wiped out, except for Sasuke, who is trying to rebuild it. The Dark Forces are different monsters. There are werewolves disguised as ninjas, vampires diguised as ninjas, and other creatures disguized as ninjas, and some creatures that are just hiding.

You may choose a type of monster(such as elf, troll, vampire, werewolve, etc.) whatever kind you want, or a human, and play as them. You may be good or evil, whatever you want. In this rp, you just play through your character's story.

Character Sheet:

Name: (First and Last)

Race: (are you a monster, or human. If monster, what kind?) (If you are a vampire, tell which categorie you are from. Here they are:

-: Psi Vampires :-

A Psi vampire is a vampire that derives their power from non-physical energy, rather than blood. They drain energy from other life forces to replace their own. It is like recharging a battery.




-: Blood Vampires :-

Blood vampires gain energy from drinking blood. They must drink fresh blood to gain energy, however, not dead blood (for obvious reasons).




-: Hybrid Vampires :-

Hybrids are a mix of both Psi and blood Vampires. They have many of the Psi abilities that a Psi vampire has, and can also gain energy from consuming blood.

Village: (any of them.)

Kekkai Genkai: (Byakugan, Sharingan, custom, etc.)

Age: (any age.)

Height and Wieght: (don't make to tall, or to heavy.)

Personality: (3 sentances.)

Rank: (Genin-Kage, Rogue, Missing, etc.)

Family: (any)

Clan: (any)

Jutsus: (once again, any.)

Element: (max 3, unless you have a Kekkai Genkia, then you can have that.)

Weakness: (anything, but must have one, it can be secret, but must say later on.)

History: (at least 3 sentances.)

Appearence: (picture or description is fine.)

Available Original Chars:

Sasuke
Sakura
Neji
Ten Ten
Chouji
Shikamaru
Lee
Gai
Kakashi
All Sanin
Hinata
Ino
Kiba
Naruto

Rules:

1. No invinsibility.
2. Power must have limit.
3.no god modding.
4.MUST HAVE WEAKNESS!!!!!

Mine:

Name: Raikon Hyuga

Race: Monster- Vampire - Hybrid Vampire.

Village: Konoha

Kekkai Genkai: Dark Byakugan

Age: 25

Height and Wieght: 7 feet, 208

Personality: Very dark, and mysterious. He is not very trusting when it comes to strangers. Very serious and smart, doesn't joke that much.

Rank: Jounin

Family: Hyuga

Clan: Hyuga

Jutsus/abilities: Fire: Fire Release: Fire Dragon Flame Missile, Fire Release: Great Dragon Fire Technique, Fire Release: Great Fireball Technique, Fire Release: Great Flaming Rasengan.
Wind Style: Wind Release: Whirlwind Fist, Wind Release: Severing Pressure, Wind Release: Drilling Air Bullet.
Lightning: Chidori Lvl's 1,2, and 3, Full Body Chidori, and he learns others as we go on.
Ability to control the elements of weather, so he can electricute someone with his fingers, cause blizzards, cause hurricane force winds, etc.

Kekkai Genkai: Gentle Fist, Chakra Point Rasengan, Rotation.

Element: Wind, Lightning, Fire, and Byakugan.

Weakness: women, sake, and money.

History: Raikon was a nice boy once. Then he joined the akatsuki because he was run out of Konoha. He quit the akatsuki, because he was jsut trying to get info on them. Now, he has returned to the village, and he was bitten by a vampire. No one knows he is a vampire, but he is. His Byakugan was changed into a Dark Byakugan, giving him black eyes instead of White eyes.

Appearence: 

---------------

If you have already joined, and you are a vampire, edit the categorie of vampire you are into your character sheet.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 30, 2008)

Wha- THE HELL!


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 30, 2008)

lol? xD ya thts nice xD


----------



## Ryan (Aug 30, 2008)

LoL indeed..


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 30, 2008)

^_- XD lol


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 30, 2008)

Chamber, approved, but what kind of monster are you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 30, 2008)

uhhhhhh, editing...


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok, your an elf! Kool!!!!!!!!!!! Now, we need... oh, i dont know, about 6-7 more people? XD


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 30, 2008)

LOL! and dsnt he look like an elf? XD


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 30, 2008)

oh, yeah he sort of does! thats kool


----------



## materpillar (Aug 30, 2008)

Hmmm.  I think I'm going to join this.  I'm going to be a caterpillar, and he will work! >


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 30, 2008)

....ok.....i guess you could be a caterpillar......if ur serious........ just try to make it(not saying you have to) like a wear catepillar or something..XD


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 30, 2008)

weirdo xD lol jk ^_-


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 30, 2008)

GASP!!!!!!! How could you Trist? XD


----------



## materpillar (Aug 30, 2008)

were-caterpillar? Oh, no.  He is going to be straight giant caterpillar.  I can make it make sense.  Yes that is a very weird monster choice, but for some reason I love caterpillars. I can not explain it.  Also, I do not deny that I am weird, I embrace my weirdness and just wait until it abuses your ninja!



*Name:* None, but he goes by the nick-name Estigmene

*Race:* Caterpillar 

*Village:* Rock

*Kekkai Genkai:* He's a caterpillar.  That means he has what could be compared to the best full plate armor ever.  He's very strong and has really high endurance but only average speed.  He can also emit silk out of his arms, legs, and mouth. He can also climb pretty much anything.  He can also tell the differences between most humans and monsters, since they're slightly different in how they just "feel" overall.  Its a difference subtle enough almost no humanoid can pick it up. He is also very resistant to genjutsu as his brain works much differently from a humans.  Since he is a caterpillar sharingan's can barely predict his actions and his chakara systems look very odd to Byakugans.  Finally, chakara sensing types might skip over him while scouting, thinking he is merely a large animal.

*Age:* A little over 3 years old. He is about as mature as a 25-30 year old

*Height and Weight:* About 4 1/2 feet long.  2ish feet width wise and about 1 1/2 feet tall.  He weighs about 450 pounds.

When he hedges into a human he usually becomes more around 5 1/2 feet tall.

*Personality:* Really lazy and sleeps a lot.  He rather enjoys fighting.

*Rank:* Missing-nin Genin (he's MUCH stronger than a genin though)

*Family:* N/a

*Clan:* N/a

*Jutsus:* He has mastered the Hedge jutsu.  He can maintain it indefinitely and doesn't need handseals for it anymore.

*Element:* none

*Weakness:* Horrendous sight.  He really can only notice movement and silhouettes.  He can locate people easily through minor chakara sensing, ground vibrations, movement, smell, etc.  But he cannot know much more than that.  He recognizes people via their footstep pattern and smell.  Long-range fighters give him hell.

*History:* He's a giant caterpillar and thus has no emo childhood to speak of like the average nin.  Although, I guess he never knew his parents.  He was however always envious of ninjas who jumped around his home and managed to use a hedge, the only move his caterpillar arms could perform.  He then turned himself into a human and got brought up in the rock village for a year or so until he was found out.  He fled and perfected hedge jutsu, but knows almost no other ones.

*Appearence: *

Except he has less white, and the orange is a bright red

While hedged into a human he wears similar cloths to ninja gaiden's ryu

Except no sword, cloak, or kunai (at his hip).  He also has no silver headgear and is wearing long sleeves

*Final Notes*
He doesn't have to eat anywhere near as much as a caterpillar of his size would.  He'd completely devour forests if that was the case. Also, he won't turn into a butterfly... ever.


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 30, 2008)

LOL!!! Deni-Approved!!!! *cheers* go catapillars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 30, 2008)

@_@ ok dnt make me bring gondy in here and blow ur little, "caterpillar": to pieces! *evil grin* i think im guna do tht now! xD

EDIT: oh, and if you would, please join meh RP (Shinobi World) we r looking for more members, i mean, ive got 3 characters @_@ lol XD YAY FOR GONDARA! BALTHIER! AND SEIFER! LOL XD


----------



## materpillar (Aug 30, 2008)

Have fun hitting an object that can turn into a grasshopper whenever he wants, and take pretty much any AOE you throw at him!  I'll look into your rp, but I can't promise anything yet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2008)

I thought this was like the show supernatural.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 30, 2008)

AOE? gondy has a jutsu thats like an almost 1 shot 1 kill guarantee xD lol and its almost unavoidable ^_-

EDIT: yes i do know wat AOE means >_>


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 30, 2008)

I love the show Supernatural!!!!! It is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 31, 2008)

XD lol nice ^_-


----------



## materpillar (Aug 31, 2008)

So how long until this was going to start?


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 31, 2008)

we'll start when we have at least 6 mems. We only need 4 more.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 31, 2008)

everyone check out meh new RP ^_^ YAY FOR D.N. ANGEL!


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 31, 2008)

whats it called? I cant find it.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 31, 2008)

D.N. Angel RP

lol xD


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 31, 2008)

6 Paths of Pain! Accepted! 3 more mems to go, then we start the main rp!


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 31, 2008)

great and you have no idea how hard it was to find that pic.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Aug 31, 2008)

lol xD.....D.N. ANGEL FTW!


----------



## F.O.K. (Aug 31, 2008)

Man, nobody is ever on when im on.


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 1, 2008)

im on now cept its 1 am


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL, yeah, im a night person.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

Im gonna make mine soon


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 1, 2008)

ok, oh yeah! That means once cheenab signs up, we'll only need one more for the main rp!


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

Character Sheet:

Name: Ryu Hiro

Race: Human (There are a lot of monsters)

Village: Hidden Leaf

Kekkai Genkai: N/A

Age: 16

Height and Wieght: 4' 12"

Personality: He is the kinda keep quiet, to himslef guy. He is kind, and will show compasion at times. On the battle field he is feirce and brutal.

Rank: Chuunin

Family: None

Clan: None

Jutsus: Lightning: Lightning Dragon, Chidori, Lightning Bolt, Thunderstorm, electrical current
Water: Water Dragon, Water Vortex, Hail Storm, Black Rain, Water clone, Puddle jutsu, Ice mirrors, Water Needles
Genjutsu: Infaninte Darkness, Suffication Jutsu
Taijutsu: hundred hand Slam, Primary Lotus, Leaf Huriccnae

Element:Lightning, Water

Weakness: Elements stronger than mine, (I have hidden ones too)

History: Ryu grew up in a happy home, had supportave parents that were top jounin, along with the rest of his family and clan. He was a noble child known to many around him. Ryu was treated as the future of his family and clan and that he would overcome anything, and would become one of the best shinobi. He had the best life, everyone loved him, and he loved everyone.

It all changed. Ryu was asleep in the middle of the night. He awoke as he heard screams of terror. He walked around his home to find no one was there. He paniced and dared not go outside. He then looked at a window, to see a small war. There was plenty of bloodshed as his clan and family fought an unfimiliar enemy. Ryu was stunned and he stood there in terror. He didnt know what to. As a result a stowed away in a hiding spot only his family knew.

After a bit time had passed, the world around him seemed quieter and he then heard a rumble and thing breaking on the wooden floor. Ryu heard hi parents voice and a deep voice from the an enimy. "Where is he" the voice said as it was easier to here. He heard his mother's voice, "We dont know what you are talking about" He then heard something drop on to the floor. It was then silent. Then Ryu heard footsteps running away from the area. Ryu crounched into a corner, crying himself to sleep.

He woke up in the morning. He oponed the door that entered the hiding spot as a bright shine from the sun hit him. He covered his faceti he was to his feet. He looked outside to see anbu and other jounin in front of his house. He went went into another room where he heard the voices from last night. He saw his parents bodies covered in blodd and fell to the floor on his knees in horrible emotional pain. He wiped his face and walked outside to make sure they were aware of what happened to his parents. He got to the door and before looking out, he saw piles of lifeless bodies.


Appearence: Short Spikey balck hair. Emeraled color eyes. He had a scratch across the his face, (Like Iruka's) He wore a white short sleeve shirt, with a vest that was dark blue and Balck Shorts. And black ninja sandals.


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 1, 2008)

Accepted! That boy has a sad history.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

I know, I thought maybe it would be more interesting for him in the story, later in the RP youll find out more, like why the clan was being attacked.


----------



## senorjuanathan (Sep 1, 2008)

Name: Mibu Kyoshiro

Race: human

Village: konoha

Kekkai Genkai: Mumyo Jinpu Ryuu

Age: 21

Height and Wieght: 6 ft 174 pounds

Personality:Quite and reserved.. likes to make jokes but in battle his personality flips and he becomes a killing machine. 

Rank: hokage

Clan: Mibu Clan

Jutsus: Chidori
Chidori Nagasi
Dai Endan
Gouryuuka no Jutsu
Haisekishou
Hibashiri
Housenka no Jutsu
Karyuudan
Karyuu Endan
Kasumi Enbu no Jutsu
Ryuuka no Jutsu
Hiraishin no Jutsu


Element: fire, lightning

Weakness: secret

History: Born of the mibu clan, Kyoshiro was destined to lead. The infamous Mibu clan under the ruling of the Crimson King was feared throughout the land.. and known to be the strongest family existing. Kyoshiro was very different from the blood craving siblings of his.. Kyoshiro moved to the fire country after his teenage years in the forest of death with his family...Kyoshiro wanted change in his life..he lived to lead.

Appearence:


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 1, 2008)

Accepted, but why are you saying Ryu in your history, I thought his name was Kyoshiro?


----------



## senorjuanathan (Sep 1, 2008)

so when do we start now that there are enough people?


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 4, 2008)

UUUUUMMMMM, in about a week or 2 or 3 weeks, because I just got hit by hurricane Gustav, and i dont have power. The only reason im on right now is cuz im at my friends house.


----------



## Blackheart17 (Sep 7, 2008)

Name: Jalabell Dralas

Race: Half-Human, Half-Vampire

Village: Waterfall

Kekkai Genkai: (Byakugan, Sharingan, custom, etc.)

Age: 16

Height and Wieght: 5'9 150 pounds.

Personality: He loves to travel, and loves heights. Very agile. Loves to meet new girls.

Rank: Chunin

Family: Mother was killed by Pein. Rest of his family unknown at this point.

Clan: Unknown Vampire clan, but his origin comes from it.

Jutsus: Mostly orochimaru's cursed seals, will think of more later.

Element: 1 Kekkai Genkia

Weakness: Will say it later.

History: Long ago his mother was the most beatiful of all of Yugakure, but one day it is invaded by a clan of Vampires, she then can't help but fall in love with one Vampire of the group, then they make love, thus resulting in himself. Now, he’s looking for more on his origin.

Appearence: 

He's the dude on the left.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 7, 2008)

Yoink.  First real post in the Rp thread. Lets get it rolling boys! (and girls if any of you are >.>


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 10, 2008)

Blackheart your accepted, but wat is your Kekkai Genkai? You dont have to have one, but in your elemts you say 1 Kekkai Genkai.

Also, people who have already joined, and are a vampire, edit which catagorie of vampire you are into your character sheet. I have edited all the categories and their description's into the 1st post.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 11, 2008)

Question: Fatherofkyubi do you have some overall plot that is going to happen or are we just winging it.  If the secondary is the case do you mind if I get control of sasuke also?


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 11, 2008)

Im still planning the plot, I'm gonna need some more people to finish it. And, yes, you can control Sasuke.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 11, 2008)

Fatherofkyubi said:


> Im still planning the plot, I'm gonna need some more people to finish it. And, yes, you can control Sasuke.


 WORLD DOMINATION!  Don't be surprised if I try to spark some wars or some such stuff.


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 11, 2008)

I will actually like it if you start some wars, it will make the rp more interesting!


----------

